# BUB - BUBS Australia



## System (23 December 2016)

BUBS Australia Limited (BUB) was formerly known as Hillcrest Litigation Services Limited (HLS).

BUBS Australia is engaged in the business of production and sale of infant milk formula and organic infant food in the infant food category.

Based in Sydney, BUBS has partnered with leading manufacturers and a team of industry
experts to continually innovate and launch infant food products that sit side by side with established multinational brands.

http://www.bubsaustralia.com


----------



## Bushman (26 June 2017)

Anyone else following this back-door listing? Popped 32% today but had a little spike a few days back to 21.5c. 

Sells goats milk infant formula. Current price move is on the back of a recent NetEase Kaola. I've also had a squiz at 10cents and JD.com and Bubs products is all on there. This included a number of 5-star ratings. 

Very early days for this & no revenue. Funny little start-up as well & limited financial history. But kicking come goals with these Chinese retail web-sites. Murky stuff but so was Bellamy's & that ran to the moon & back. 

One for the watch-list anyway - DYOR


----------



## skc (26 June 2017)

Bushman said:


> Anyone else following this back-door listing? Popped 32% today but had a little spike a few days back to 21.5c.
> 
> Sells goats milk infant formula. Current price move is on the back of a recent NetEase Kaola. I've also had a squiz at 10cents and JD.com and Bubs products is all on there. This included a number of 5-star ratings.
> 
> ...




Yes very interesting stuff... I have never imagined feeding my babies goat milk but that is probably just my ignorant. A2 was able to establish itself as different/better/premium without hard scientific facts (again, from my limited understanding) so who's to say goat milk wouldn't get the hype.

Just can't help but think that goat milk is a bigger barrier than A2 protein or organic formula based on the trusted cows.


----------



## VSntchr (27 June 2017)

As an anecdote, here in Spain there is quite a bit of goat milk product on the shelf. In the form of milk, yogurt, kefir etc.
In Australia I only ever noticed it in health food stores, but over here it is fairly standard at the big supermarkets. 

Supposedly goats milk is closer in structure to human milk and therefore is better tolerated by many people.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2017)

Tech/A , can you go through your thinking, bar by bar on 

" Chart looks interesting with a
pullback in play. "

Well done 20% gain on day 1 of July trading is impressive. 

gg


----------



## Karlos68 (31 August 2017)

Appears a Negative Divergence upon RSI







Gonna drop I reckon.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2017)

Karlo
Check out " charts of interest " your 3 days too late 
It's also in a trading halt.

You can't trade smalls with past history analysis.


----------



## Karlos68 (31 August 2017)

Saw you chose BUB for this coming months September Stock Picking Competition, so I decided to have a quick glance at chart and comment.

Yes, have now viewed your own "Personal" charts of interest thread and noted you sold 3 trades on Aug 22 at 92 cents.
Congratulations and well done.


----------



## pixel (22 September 2017)

The pullback found support at Fib 38.2%. Volume looks good too. Ready for re-entry.


----------



## greggles (12 April 2018)

BUBS Australia moving north again and approaching resistance at 85c.


----------



## pixel (12 April 2018)

reacting reasonably well to today's Quarterlies
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01970399


----------



## greggles (4 June 2018)

BUB spiked 7.19% today on news that it has signed a supply agreement with New Times Asia with a total sales commitment for purchase orders valued at $17 million in FY19, and increasing to $24 million in FY20, and $37 million in FY21. Under the deal New Times Asia will supply Bubs and CapriLac products to up to 20 e-commerce platforms in China.

In spite of that apparent good news it still couldn't finish above the 85c barrier where it seems to be encountering serious resistance. It reached a high of 87.5c immediately after the open but dropped back under 85c within a few minutes and spent the rest of the day there, finishing at 82c, half a cent off its low of the day.


----------



## greggles (12 June 2018)

BUB has tried and failed to break through and stay above resistance at 85c on three separate occasions. In November last year it broke out but fell back under 85c after a week of lower highs and lower lows. Today it tried again for a fourth time. Fourth time lucky?


----------



## greggles (11 December 2018)

Well, six months later and BUB has taken some heavy hits to its share price. In the last few days it has tumbled through support at 45c and is currently trading at 37c and is looking very sick. No announcements have been released in December so this most recent share price decline is a bit of a mystery.

The last quarterly showed an operating loss of $8.5 million and expected cash outflows for the current quarter of $15.2 million. Cash at bank was $31.7 million at the end of the last quarter.

The market appears to be losing confidence in BUB. Does anyone following it a little more closely have any insights into what the real problem is? Is it tension with China over trade or just continuing operating losses that will eventually result in another capital raising?


----------



## mcgrath111 (11 December 2018)

greggles said:


> Well, six months later and BUB has taken some heavy hits to its share price. In the last few days it has tumbled through support at 45c and is currently trading at 37c and is looking very sick. No announcements have been released in December so this most recent share price decline is a bit of a mystery.
> 
> The last quarterly showed an operating loss of $8.5 million and expected cash outflows for the current quarter of $15.2 million. Cash at bank was $31.7 million at the end of the last quarter.
> 
> ...



Capital raising seems inevitable if they are burning through cash at this rate. 

The price of speccy's I guess!


----------



## peter2 (11 February 2019)

Price bounced off the 0.37 low pretty quickly and then rallied after a seemingly good quarterly update. 
In spite of its massive growth potential. This is not one I'd trade, but for the record and research applications I've noted it here.

The chart below is part of a research project and should not be considered a recommendation to buy this stock. If you want to read more about the project log in to read the P2 Weekly Portfolio thread. 

Setup: Solid chart basing pattern. 
Grade B due to my concerns. 
Buy limit: 0.55, iSL 0.45, let it go, trail stop


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

*Bubs Australia muscles into post-infant market via launch of organic toddler snacks*
_
 Bubs Australia (ASX: BUB) has tapped into the post-infant nutrition market segment with the launch of organically-certified toddler snacks. 

According to Bubs, the eight-snack range is based on organic vegetables, fruits, ancient grains and nutrient dense superfoods suitable for children aged one-to-five years of age.


The product range has been fully certified by the Australian Certified Organic (ACO). More...




_


----------



## $20shoes (14 April 2019)

Looks like BUBS is gearing up for expansion mode. From announcement on 3rd April:

Appendix 1: Capital Raising and Placement

The Company has entered a subscription agreement with C2 Capital Partners to raise approximately
A$31.44 million (before costs) at $0.65 per share.

The Placement to C2 will result in the issue of 48,366,888 fully paid ordinary shares in Bubs Australia.
The proceeds of the Placement will be apportioned A$25 million towards the Deloraine acquisition and
approximately A$6 million growth capital to accelerate China market development and brand marketing,
particularly in relation to Bubs proposed joint venture with Beingmate Baby & Child Food Co

On 1 April, Bubs entered a conditional Sale and Purchase Agreement to acquire 100% of Deloraine Dairy for $35M
in the form of cash and scrip, and $15M in deferred payments .
(Some conditions exist on a successful acquistion)

This is further to the MoU to form a JV with Beingmate, one of the largest Chinese
owned enterprises in the infant nutrition industry. as Ann linked to below. 

Given this is not a retail placement Id not expect price to necessarily retrace to the 0.65c issue price. I could certainly find myself interested if prices push above 82c.


----------



## $20shoes (18 April 2019)

BUBS went Pop! Nice move today.


----------



## $20shoes (18 April 2019)

O h I didnt realise who C2 Capital were from my earlier post. From AFR....



*Shanghai* | A private equity fund linked to Jack Ma’s Chinese ecommerce  giant Alibaba Group will own more than 15 per cent of fast-growing infant formula group Bubs Australia as part of a deal to acquire a Melbourne dairy manufacturer.

Bubs, which sells goat milk products to China’s middle class, has agreed to buy infant formula producer Australia Deloraine Dairy.  It has agreed to a private share placement to new Hong Kong-based investment firm C2 Capital Partners, which will become a major shareholder in the company.

Alibaba is believed to be an anchor investor in C2 Capital, along with other institutions and sovereign wealth funds looking to capitalise on China’s middle class consumer boom. C2 Capital was established last year and the Bubs deal is its first investment.

The backing of a fund, which counts Alibaba as a key investor, is a win for Bubs as many of its rival brands would also like the Chinese ecommerce giant to invest in their businesses. Other Australian dairy companies sell their products in China via Alibaba's Tmall platform.


----------



## Ann (21 April 2019)

*Bubs Australia secures strong distribution foothold with Chemist Warehouse alliance*
Infant formula producer Bubs Australia (ASX: BUB) has bolstered its local distribution foothold after entering into a four-year strategic alliance with the Chemist Warehouse Retail Group.

Under the binding heads of agreement, Bubs products will be sold across Chemist Warehouse retail stores throughout Australia from 1 June 2019, including its domestic and Tmall online stores.

Chemist Warehouse has been stocking limited ranges of Bubs products online for some time, with the success of the online store prompting the pair to enter into discussions to expand the distribution of all Chemist Warehouse franchised stores.

Commenting on the strategic alliance, Bubs Australia founder and chief executive officer Kristy Carr said it was a remarkable opportunity for the company to deepen its relationship with Australia’s leading health and beauty retailer.

“We firmly believe this transaction will deliver strong growth in Bubs’ business, as well as offer significant long-term shareholder value,” she said.

“Now, with our key partners in place and a fully vertically integrated business with milk pool security and ownership of our manufacturing facility, we are set for rapid global expansion.”

Chemist Warehouse is Australia’s largest pharmacy chain network by total sales, with over 450 franchised stores throughout Australia and New Zealand.

Recently, the chain has evolved its business model to not only cater for a strong domestic market, but also act as a gateway to China for Australian brands in response to the increasing number of Chinese residents and tourists seeking Australian health and infant nutrition products. More...


----------



## $20shoes (23 April 2019)

A series of measuring gaps is setting the tone for a very bullish chart. Today's bar marks quite an extreme away from a "mean" channel (not shown on chart), but nonetheless BUBS close on its high, with some very strong trading interest today.


----------



## Ann (6 May 2019)

Up 11.32% closing at $1.48

*Bubs partners with Fonterra to make Australia’s first organic grass-fed infant formula*



Quick on the heels of announcing growth revenue figures in excess of $11 million, Bubs _Australia (ASX: BUB)__ has confirmed the company will be the first to produce Australian-made organic grass-fed infant formula.


The infant formula producer said that it has entered into a long-term supply and manufacturing agreement with Fonterra Australia to produce its news formula range called Bubs Organic.


The deal represents a significant coup of Bubs given that Fonterra Australia is a multinational dairy co-operative owned by around 10,500 New Zealand farmers and is currently New Zealand’s largest company by revenue.


The company is responsible for approximately 30% of the world’s dairy exports and generated annual revenues in the region of NZ$17 billion (A$16 billion) per year.


The supply agreement is conditional and will initially run until 31 July 2021. According to the terms of the deal, Fonterra will supply Bubs with organic milk powder, sourced from its organic milk pool in New Zealand, which will be manufactured at its facility in Darnum, Victoria.


In recent months, Bubs has established itself as a key player in the goat dairy infant formula sector in Australia and made significant inroads into China. More..._


----------



## bigdog (30 June 2019)

Motley reported
https://www.fool.com.au/2019/06/28/bubs-share-price-soars-32-on-china-deal-announcement/

*A2 and Bellamy’s share prices rise on Bubs China announcement*
Lina Lim | June 28, 2019

Baby formula stocks are beginning to turn a new leaf after underperforming on the ASX 200 in June.

This follows the announcement that China’s government was planning new rules for the regulation of baby formula imports. According to the Australian Financial Review, the main objective of the plan was to benefit Chinese baby formula producers.

On Thursday, local baby formula stocks experienced a lift in share price following an announcement out of *Bubs Australia* (ASX: BUB). This announcement saw the Bubs Australia share price lift 32%, with the *Bellamy’s Organic Australia* (ASX: BAL) and *A2 Milk Company Ltd* (ASX: A2M) share prices also rising 5% and 2%, respectively.

*What did Bubs announce yesterday?*
Bubs announced a strategic channel partnership with China’s leading baby store *Kidswant* as the first major project of the Bubs/Beingmate Joint Venture, which was established in May 2019.

This first major project kicks off with Bubs Organic food products being stocked across 275 Kidswant stores in key shopping areas in 123 cities throughout China. 

This is a high-quality deal for the company that allows it to leverage Kidswant’s immense Chinese network. Kidswant has the largest market share of mother and baby retail in China, as well as an active membership community of over 27 million mothers.

Bubs expects retail sales to be approximately $6 million in the first year, which is a significant figure considering the company announced HY19 gross sales of $21.03 million.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2019)

another to see escrow periods lifted include $38.4m worth of shares in dairy interest *Bubs *that were issued in relation to the company’s $39m acquisition of Nulac Foods in 2017. The escrow restrictions on the Nulac shares were lifted on 20 December.


----------



## bigdog (31 December 2019)

After a six month-long purple patch in which the Bubs share price soared over 300% to a new all-time high of $1.615, the organic baby foods manufacturer has under performed for most of the second half of 2019.

Bubs recently launched into Vietnam and signed a distribution agreement for a new premium adult goat dairy brand called Deloraine with Chinese ecommerce giant Alibaba.

Capital raisings from institutional and retail investors at a price of $0.95 per share have so far diluted the Bubs share price.

Looking good with cash in the bank and potential new revenue streams from Asian markets in 2020


----------



## Logique (18 February 2020)

Nice double digit jump today, on announcement of a supply deal with Woolworths


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 June 2020)

I just bought some BUB today. The next A2M some are saying.


----------



## Rustyteeth (9 July 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> I just bought some BUB today. The next A2M some are saying.



I have been watching BUBS for some months now, it is definitely undervalued in my opinion, and with new contracts with some major retailers, I would expect to see it perform well between now and Christmas. I do not think we will see 300% growth or anything that spectacular, but I would expect between a comfortable 30 to 50%. I already have plenty of A2M so this is my second foray on the Dairy Industry shares. I bought some last week, I will buy some more tomorrow.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2020)

Announcement this morning.
BUBS EMBARKS ON PIVOTAL BREAKTHROUGH MANUFACTURING ARRANGEMENT  TO SUPPORT OBTAINING SAMR REGISTRATION FOR BUBSÒ GOAT INFANT FORMULA IN CHINA
• Bubs and Joint Venture partner Beingmate enter a Memorandum of Understanding to manufacture  
Bubs® China label Goat Infant Formula locally in China, made from 100% Bubs Australian Goat Milk,
at one of Beingmate’s registered facilities.
• Bubs intends to acquire an ownership interest in Beingmate's facility located in Beihai China, and  
secure exclusive use of a SAMR approved brand slot.
• Beingmate owns five CNCA certified manufacturing facilities and has the largest Infant Formula  
portfolio in China, including 51 registered products across 17 brands.
• Bubs to retain full ownership of Bubs® brand intellectual property and the proprietary Bubs® China  
formulations, specifically formulated for Chinese babies, targeting lower-tier cities.
• Secures a faster, more certain route-to-market and full access to China’s General Trade Channel,  
including Beingmate’s existing distribution network across 30,000 Mother and Baby stores.
• Bubs to continue progressing SAMR registration for an Australian made ‘super-premium’ product to  
be produced at its Deloraine facility, which will be aimed at tier-one cities.
• Bubs intends to replicate this ‘Created by Bubs®’ localisation strategy in other jurisdictions to  
accelerate global expansion into sizeable markets with similar regulatory (or other) requirements.

Have been expecting a break for bubs. SP has been languishing, hopefully this is the catalyst to change the trend.


----------



## Rustyteeth (24 August 2020)

It will do a bull run before Christmas, absolutely. Today was a good day, but the best is yet to come. It is impossible for a company like this to keep languishing, I suspect it is not in favour due to the Chinese ownership partners. But that is only for fools and horses, all indications are good, so when it does go up, it will make a run for it.


----------



## Beaches (22 September 2020)

_Melbourne, 22 September 2020: Bubs Australia Limited (ASX: BUB) (the Company) refers to its Share Purchase Plan which was announced to the market on 3 September 2020 (SPP). The Company wishes to advise that, due to delays being experienced with Australia Post deliveries during COVID-19 and feedback received from shareholders, the closing date for the SPP will be extended by a period of two weeks from Wednesday, 23 September 2020 until Wednesday, 7 October 2020, 5.00pm (Sydney time)._​​
Once again Australia Post being blamed for the extension of the SPP. Is it just a coincidence that it is only the companies with a share price that has dropped below the offer price that are experiencing these mail delays?


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Just noticed it seems to have finally found the bottom... took awhile.


----------



## rnr (13 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Just noticed it seems to have finally found the bottom... took awhile.




The next hurdle is to close the gap created in late August.....maybe a short rest is in order before achieving that goal.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## aus_trader (13 October 2020)

rnr said:


> The next hurdle is to close the gap created in late August.....maybe a short rest is in order before achieving that goal.
> 
> Cheers, Rob



Yes I also think too early to call a bottom


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

The SPP closed at 5.00pm (Sydney time) on 7 October 2020 having received 492 applications for amounts in excess of A$3.8 million. The SPP was offered to existing eligible Bubs shareholders with registered addresses in  Australia or New Zealand as at 7.00pm (Sydney time) on 2 September 2020 at A$0.80 per share. 
4,751,775 shares, which will rank equally with existing Bubs shares, are expected to be issued to those eligible Bubs shareholders who participated in the SPP on 14 October 2020.



aus_trader said:


> Yes I also think too early to call a bottom



Well, guess what, I already did.... the fingers are smelly.
Egg on my face if I'm wrong....mmmm eggs.


----------



## aus_trader (13 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The SPP closed at 5.00pm (Sydney time) on 7 October 2020 having received 492 applications for amounts in excess of A$3.8 million. The SPP was offered to existing eligible Bubs shareholders with registered addresses in  Australia or New Zealand as at 7.00pm (Sydney time) on 2 September 2020 at A$0.80 per share.
> 4,751,775 shares, which will rank equally with existing Bubs shares, are expected to be issued to those eligible Bubs shareholders who participated in the SPP on 14 October 2020.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't feel bad. It's really tricky with capital raisings *nowadays*. I highlight that because once upon a time I actually used capital raisings as a strategy to make money. Not huge sums of it, but it had a positive edge, so was good for generating cashflow.

I find that edge has eroded away over time and nowadays if you buy into every capital raising, I think the overall edge would be -ve  .

Selective participation could still work, but it's not easy with a lot of smaller companies pumping the price up before the cap raise, which usually means there's only one way for the price to go after the raise


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Hey, don't feel bad. It's really tricky with capital raisings *nowadays*.



I don't feel bad either way. Don't hold so if I get egg on my face, I will just wipe it off with bacon.....
Mmmmm bacon and eggs....


----------



## xen88 (29 October 2020)

Is China still doing business with BUB? I thought I read somewhere that BUB is no longer doing business with China


----------



## frugal.rock (1 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Just noticed it seems to have finally found the bottom... took awhile.



Echo.
Going up against the market generally, so maybe this time....
Either way, this time I bought me some.... last time I didnt.
Babies still have to drink, and I'm not sure boob feeding is coming back into fashion any time soon...


----------



## frugal.rock (1 February 2021)

Bubby getting chubby ...


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2021)

So, frustratingly I dumped a while ago when price drifted down again. Took a small loss.

Keen to learn why milk, (or in this case, baby formula) stocks are  headed downhill, I did some research and found that 2020 resulted in being the lowest birthing year for a long time in China.
I imagine it may be similar elsewhere and I surmise this will probably continue into 2021 somewhat, given baking periods of 9 months.

Had heard previously that there much lower cases of premature birthrates also, but that is uncorrelated to this. That was a result of lockdowns and healthier living etc

I note other milk stocks such as SM1 and A2M are showing similar downhill heading charts, however I will be keeping a lazy eye on them.


----------



## aus_trader (19 February 2021)

Market darling A2M has halved in price and so has it's peer SM1. Even the small cap AHF in this space has taken a battering

So I think BUBs had all these headwinds to deal with...


----------



## frugal.rock (1 June 2021)

No news, but very big news for the world !

I didn't think Bubs have much of a market in China anymore after the trade war and lack of open daigou channels, however things will probably change. 
The people of China are nice and want our products, it's the CCP/ government that is the PITA.

Massive speculation and any excuse for a pump & dump these days is exploited by high frequency traders.

From please explain speeding ticket issued later today....

"Response: The Company is aware, via publicly reported news articles, that the Chinese  
government today announced it is scrapping a policy limiting couples to two children, and  
will now permit families to have three children without financial penalty with the formal 
introduction of a third-child policy. The Company is aware that the policy announcement  
has been widely reported, both internationally and in Australia, including across the  Australian Financial Review and ABC News."

World changing/ impacting news really, imo.💡


----------



## greggles (18 June 2021)

Bubs has entered the US formula market with its Aussie Bubs branded formula range available on Amazon.com and Walmart.com from September 2021.

The infant milk formula market in the US is currently worth $5.1 billion annually and is projected to grow 4% by 2025.

BUB's US supply chain infrastructure is now in place including warehousing and distribution and the company plans to expland its US retail footprint following the initial launch.

Good news for BUB. The US market is huge and this could mean substantial retail sales growth should the Bubs product range gain traction with US consumers.


----------



## Stockbailx (18 June 2021)

I've been looking at this trade around Christmas time a year ago when it was trading around 1$ and getting it self established I would believe. I could really see a lot potential and future in this. It offers organic baby food, goat milk infant formula, adult goat milk powder, and fresh dairy products, as well as pouches, cereals, and snacks under the Bubs, CapriLac, Deloraiane, and Capela brands. The company also provides children’s vitamin and mineral supplement products under the Vita Bubs name; canning services for nutritional dairy products; and holds IP and trademarks. Bubs Australia Limited. It also operates in China (Internationally) Earnings are forecast to grow 65.1% per year. Revenue forecast ed to grow faster then 20% per year. As I'm sure it will be in high demand...Top dollar if it's kick started in the US....
here a look at 3mths on an 1hr chart...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 June 2021)

Bubs Australia announced that it has secured acceptance for an inaugural USA launch of its Aussie Bubs branded formula range of Walmart.com. The Aussie Bubs range for the USA is expected to be available online from September 2021. Aussie Bubs is to launch as the only Australian Goat milk formula product on the USA market.  WINNER


----------



## Stockbailx (18 June 2021)

Despite the good news, got to look at 'BUBS" performance this past financial year...Perhaps a sign that investors should temper their expectations as well.

After the downgrade, the consensus from Bubs Australia's analysts is for revenues of AU$43m in 2021, which would reflect a small 5.1% decline in sales compared to the last year of performance.  Before the latest update, the analysts were foreseeing AU$49m of revenue in 2021. It looks like forecasts have become a fair bit less optimistic on Bubs Australia, given the measurable cut to revenue estimates. Are they turning the tide. With the business potentially at an important milestone, *Bubs Australia Limited (ASX:BUB)* future prospects.  Bubs Australia Limited, together with its subsidiaries, engages in the production and sale of various infant nutrition products in Australia, China, and internationally.    The company’s loss has recently broadened since it announced a AU$7.8m loss in the full financial year, compared to the latest trailing-twelve-month loss of AU$13m, moving it further away from breakeven.    The most pressing concern for investors is Bubs Australia's path to profitability – when will it breakeven?


----------



## Miner (15 August 2021)

Just started looking into BUB after seeing Motley Extreme recommended it on June 21 and their prices have gone down significantly.
My concern is if the goat is acceptable milk in the Western world in terms of nutrition value?
If that is not changed then BUB Could be as it is- down hill.
Or BUB needs an expert paper somewhere saying that Goat milk is the best or maybe amalgamated with A2 - all my wishful unfounded garbs


----------



## galumay (15 August 2021)

I reckon its highly risky listening to promotional stock promoters like Motley Fool, @Miner. Better off doing your own research and finding your own ideas. My biggest mistakes have all involved buying other people's conviction! Have a look at BUB's fundamentals, its latest 4C shows me all I need to see, burning through the cash.


----------



## divs4ever (15 August 2021)

galumay said:


> I reckon its highly risky listening to promotional stock promoters like Motley Fool, @Miner. Better off doing your own research and finding your own ideas. My biggest mistakes have all involved buying other people's conviction! Have a look at BUB's fundamentals, its latest 4C shows me all I need to see, burning through the cash.



 i still glance at Fool and similar  publications   but THEN research  after that 

NORMALLY i have not bought a Fool highlighted stock ( unless months/years before )  but still read it as a potential share price move  signal ( in case i desire to exit  )

 now if you are  trader  such publications can help you earn those extra bucks ( in and out  before the excitement fades ) if you have the skills


----------



## Miner (15 August 2021)

galumay said:


> I reckon its highly risky listening to promotional stock promoters like Motley Fool, @Miner. Better off doing your own research and finding your own ideas. My biggest mistakes have all involved buying other people's conviction! Have a look at BUB's fundamentals, its latest 4C shows me all I need to see, burning through the cash.



Thanks @galumay .
I just quoted MF for discussion but as you said MF sales pitch is the last I heed to.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 May 2022)

Just when it was getting tricky. Up 50%



> Bubs Australia says the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has exercised its discretion for Bubs to import six infant formula products into the US effective immediately.




Bubs has committed to supply an initial 500,000 tins of infant formula, with a further 750,000 tin commitment over the coming months, which equates to at least 27.5 million feeding bottles of infant formula.

Bubs Australia’s FDA application was in response to the US government’s initiatives to address domestic infant formula supply shortages.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 June 2022)

Bubs Australia’s infant formula and toddler products will be available in more than 4000 stores across the United States after the company agreed on deals to increase its bricks-and-mortar store footprint in supermarket chains The Kroger Co and Albertsons.

-  _holding on to the earlier gains; closed up at 65c today.. Brand recognition would have to be as important as shelf space_


----------



## bk1 (16 August 2022)

Starting to set up?
Earnings report in two weeks time, large volume day, well above average..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

Gross revenue more than doubled to a record $104.3 million in FY22, 
Earnings were $4.8 million 
A 32 per cent increase in gross margins.
Bubs Infant Formula accounted for 60 per cent of the group revenues compared with just under half in pcp.
No dividend declared
Bubs executive chairman Dennis Lin said infant formula revenue would be the major driver of growth in the 2023 financial year with China and the US the “key growth engines” within the next three years.


----------

